# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Venta de Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica

## CLR

Mis saludos a todos los participantes de este foro: 
Mi nombre es Claudio Lozano, amigo y socio de Bruno Cillóniz (administrador de Agroforum). 
Aprovecho la oportunidad para ofrecerles un Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica OMRI (Organic Materials Review Institute) catalogado como producto orgánico de origen vegetal.  *Nombre del Producto* : BAICEN (Matrine 0,36%)  *Formulación* : Acuosa  *Descripción del Producto* : BAICEN es un insecticida orgánico de origen vegetal con acción principalmente de contacto y estomacal. Actúa sobre el sistema nervioso central del insecto provocando parálisis , impidiendo la entrada de aire , causando la muerte del insecto por asfixia , suprime además la ingesta de alimento reduciendo la viabilidad larval o de estados inmaduros , impidiendo el crecimiento del insecto.
Tiene acción supresora sobre la enzimas mono oxigenasas microsómicas , incrementado la toxicidad del ingrediente activo  *Características y Modo de Acción* : La vía principal de envenenamiento de BAICEN se efectúa por contacto , pudiendo también causar efecto vía acción estomacal.
El pico del efecto se observa a los tres días de su aplicación .  *Recomendaciones* : Usar inmediatamente después de la dilución.
No utilizar el producto en mezcla con productos de formulación alcalina.
No aplicar en horas de alta temperatura.
Aplicar el producto dando buena cobertura , mojando el haz y envés de las hojas.  *Ventajas* : En un producto de origen natural.
Tiene certificación orgánica.
Es de acción rápida con excelente control.  *Presentación y Precios* : Escribir a lozanorossini@hotmail.com (se manejan precios competitivos)Temas similares: El Proceso de la Certificación Orgánica Artículo: Hay 135 mil hectáreas con cultivos de café que tienen certificación orgánica en Perú Invitacion seminario certificación organica - pichanaki 2010‏ Certificacion organica - trujillo 2010 Certificación Orgánica y de Comercio Justo Para la Agroexportación 27 ago 2010 - UNT Trujillo !!!

----------


## CLR

Saludos a todos los lectores, habiendo recibido ya algunos correos pidiendo más información respecto al producto (BAICEN), procedo a adjuntar para los interesados la Ficha Técnica del producto, además de la Hoja de Seguridad y el Certificado Orgánico correspondiente. 
Ante el consejo de Bruno, ofrecemos a todos los que estén probando este producto asistencia técnica a través de este tema en Agroforum, dado que estamos en contacto directo con los técnicos especialistas para responder cualquier duda o inquietud. 
Me despido no sin antes recordarles que manejamos precios competitivos y que cualquier consulta la pueden hacer a través de este medio o escribiendo a lozanorossini@hotmail.com

----------


## fealvime

hola buenos dias por favor me puedes decir hasta los cuantos dias controla baicen para acaro y arañita en mandarina muchas gracias

----------

